# Looking for XWG stories featuring both BBW & BHM



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

I'm looking for XWG stories featuring both BBW & BHM. Or maybe SSBBW & SSBHM.

Ideally mutual realistic gaining, sustained over a longish period.


----------



## Observer (May 20, 2008)

The Dimensions library keyword system is designed to facilitate just such a search.

1. Go to the Library Sub-forum page, located here, so as to be looking at all library forums simultaneously.

2. Using the search function on the sub-forum links bar, search using ~XWG as a key (use of the tilde is mandatory as the search engine requires a minimum of four characters)

3. You will get over 260 results from all Library forums.. Examine the key words in the titles for those including both ~BBW and ~BHM.

Note: this search will only include stories posted to the Dimensions Forums Library ; a separate search is needed for the old WG room library, accessed by the "stories" link at the top of the page.


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, I'm embarrassed that I hadn't tried that


----------

